# Debating Taking 5 to 101 through Ventura



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Not as "fun" but also might be faster?

Anyone???


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

umnitza said:


> *Not as "fun" but also might be faster?
> 
> Anyone??? *


Let me get this straight, you are in the E. Bay, thinking of driving about 90 miles east to the 5 and then catch the 101 where? L.A.? Nope, I'd go 880 or 680 to the 101 S. I am thinking you are worrying about Friday p.m. traffic? It's going to be bad on the 80 heading out to the 5. The 580 probably isn't going to be great, either. Have a good trip.


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm 28 minutes from the 5 - I'm in Danville.
8 minutes to 580.
20 minutes (I've timed it) to 5.

Then I'm 2.75 hours from the approach up the San Bernadino Mountains.

Then it's 50 minutes to the 101 from there.

so, about 4 hours and I'm somewhere in Ventura off of the 101.

So....how far away from Santa Barbara am I


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

umnitza said:


> *I'm 28 minutes from the 5 - I'm in Danville.
> 8 minutes to 580.
> 20 minutes (I've timed it) to 5.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound too bad after all! :thumbup: Maybe you can come back up the 101 and come full-circle!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I once drove down the 5 to Santa Barbara. 

I cut across the 166 (west) to the 33 (south), then north on the 101 to SBA.

The road was very windy (and fun), but maybe not much quicker. If you enjoy driving, it is the way to go!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

What's the route that hits the 5 south of Buttonwillow (Bakersfield) that cuts across and hits the 101 just north of Santa Maria. Then take 101 or 101/154 South to Santa Barbara.

Edit: Nevermind - Part of getting to 166 uses 33 anyway - so I'd go with the route 33 recommendation.

Route 33 was in the Roundel as one of the best 'drivers' roads in Southern California. :thumbup:


----------

